# Officer Down: Paul Rein - [Broward County, Florida]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

11/07/2007
*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Paul Rein *

*Officer Down: Paul Rein *- [Broward County, Florida]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 76

*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*
Additional Information:* Deputy Rein had served with the Broward County Sheriff's Office for 20 years. He is survived by his son, a retired Davie Police Department officer and his stepson, a Coconut Creek police officer.
*
Incident Details:* Deputy Paul Rein was shot and killed by a prisoner he was transporting in a medical van to the Broward County Courthouse.

Deputy Rein was overpowered during the transport, even though the prisoner was restrained. After the shooting, the prisoner dumped his body in a night club parking lot. After disposing of the van, he was taken into custody by members of the Hollywood Police Department. The prisoner was serving two life sentences for strong-armed robbery at the time.

*End of Watch:* Wednesday, November 7, 2007

*Manhunt ends for suspected killer of Fla. deputy*​
By Akilah Johnson
The Orlando Sentinel
POMPANO BEACH, Fla. - The suspected killer of a Broward Sheriff's deputy was captured by Hollwyood Police outside a pawn shop on Hollywood Boulevard, Sheriff Al Lamberti said Wednesday.
Michael Mazza is accused of ambushing and killing Deputy Paul Rein, 76, who was taking the suspect to the Broward County courthouse Wednesday morning.
Rein, a 20-year veteran, was taking Mazza to the Broward courthouse, where Mazza was to stand trial for bank robbery at 9 a.m., he was ambushed. Mazza took Rein's gun, shot him then dumped his body in the parking lot of a Pompano Beach nightclub, officials said. Mazza escaped in the medical-type van.
"We're sad to report we've lost another deputy," a somber Lamberti said. Rein's wife spoke to him on his cell phone about 10 minutes before the incident, Lamberti said.
A passerby watched Rein getting pushed from the van and called 911 about 8:10 a.m., officials said. Rescue crews arrived and took Rein to North Broward Medical Center, where he was pronounced dead.
Mazza, 40, of Coral Springs, took Rein's sheriff's office van and drove south, eventually dumping the white, ambulance-like vehicle outside a Flannigan's restaurant at Southwest 27th Avenue and Davie Boulevard in Fort Lauderdale. Lamberti said earlier that investigators thought Mazza then caught a taxicab to Lauderdale-by-the-Sea.
Police from throughout South Florida continued their manhunt for Mazza, searching Palm Beach County train stations, oceanfront condos in Lauderdale-by-the-Sea and his Coral Springs neighborhood. All Broward public schools and catholic schools were locked down.
Coral Springs police removed Mazza's 3-year-old son from Creative Child Preschool about 8:40 a.m. The boy and Mazza's wife, Lisa, have been with Coral Springs police since, said spokesman Sgt. Joe McHugh.
Rein comes from a family of law enforcement officers, Lamberti said. His son recently retired from the Davie Police Department, and his stepson is Coconut Creek police officer.
His death marks the third time in fourth months that a deputy has been shot, and the second time one has been killed. In August, Deputy Maury Hernandez was critically wounded by a gunman during a routine traffic stop. Less than a week later, Sgt. Chris Reyka was killed in Pompano Beach while running license plates.
"The first sentiment we got was, 'Oh no, not again,'" said Lamberti. "It's disconcerting."
Rein, who was a detention deputy, picked up Mazza from the North Broward Detention Center for a 9 a.m. court appearance in Fort Lauderdale, the sheriff's office said. His job was to transport inmates to court or hospitals, Lamberti said.
He was alone with Mazza in the van Wednesday morning, which is routine, Lamberti said. Mazza was handcuffed in the back, Lamberti said, adding that a cage separates the deputy from the defendant.
"We are looking at the possibility that this may have been a pre-planned escape attempt," said Sheriff's Spokesman Elliot Cohen said. "He may have had outside help."
Since Mazza headed to court Wednesday morning, he was dressed in a charcoal colored suit with a white shirt and black necktie, said Cohen.
"This is a man who has nothing to lose," Cohen said.
Cohen said that Mazza is already serving two life sentences for strong-arm robbery and is extremely dangerous. His criminal history dates back to 1990 and includes robberies and drug possession. In July, he was convicted to life in prison for the armed robbery of a drugstore, prosecutors said.
He was currently on trial for robbing a Coral Springs Bank of America was to go before Circuit Judge Paul Backman this morning at 9 a.m. His charges are robbery while wearing a mask, fleeing law enforcement, reckless driving and two counts of armed robbery.
Prosecutor Heather Henricksen said Mazza was caught with $24,000 cash on him.
Backman, Mazza's attorney, Maurice Graham, and prosecutors listened to updates about the shooting on the radio. Graham said he's known Mazza since he was a teenager.
At about 9:30 a.m., Graham said he filed for a mistrial because his client was absent from court, and "the equilibrium of the case has changed, things have changed."
Graham last saw his client about 5:30 p.m. Tuesday when they were in court picking a jury for the case. The sheriff's office is asking anyone with information to call Broward Crimestoppers at 954-493-TIPS.
Staff writers Paula McMahon, Andrew Tran, Tonya Alanez and Sallie James contributed to this report.​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Slain Florida Deputy Laid to Rest

*Updated*: November 14th, 2007 09:31 AM EDT














AP Photo/Lou Toman

Members of the Broward Sheriff's Office salute the casket of murdered Broward County Deputy Sheriff Paul Rein, during the funeral at the Broward Center for the Performing Arts, Fort Lauderdale, Fla.















AP Photo/Joe Amon

Broward Sheriff's Office deputies gather to remember Deputy Paul Rein at a memorial service, Nov. 13.



*Miami Herald, The (KRT)*
_via NewsEdge Corporation_

Nov. 13--Broward sheriff's Deputy Paul Rein was buried Tuesday afternoon, another victim of the violence tearing at South Florida police officers.
Once again, a rifle squad fired three volleys -- commonly called a 21-gun salute. Once again, buglers sounded taps. Once again, a flag was folded and handed to the widow of a local law enforcement officer.
Teri Rein rubbed her hand over the white stars, her head lowering in grief, her eyes blinking back fresh tears.
"There's a hole in your heart," said Debi Pato, a retired BSO deputy who worked with Rein. "It's so undeserving. It doesn't make sense."
Rein, 76, a husband, father and grandfather, was shot and killed last week as he was transferring inmate Michael Mazza to court. Mazza, who detectives say overpowered Rein, has been charged with first-degree murder.
"Our Florida grieves today, but she also rises in a celebration of this great man's life," Gov. Charlie Crist said during a memorial service at the Broward Center for the Performing Arts.
"He was a wonderful public servant, a wonderful husband and father, a great Floridian and a great American," Crist said.
After the mournful service at the Broward Center, the deputy's remains were escorted through the county he served by a long procession carrying family and friends and fellow officers.
At precisely 1:53 p.m., the faint sound of sirens and motorcycle engines could be heard through the warm air outside Star of David Memorial Gardens in North Lauderdale.
A Coconut Creek police motorcade led the way, a gesture of respect for Rein's stepson, Chris Beroldi, a member of that police department. The motorcycles were followed by BSO detention transport buses and squad cars from around the state.
Several residents from the Shaker Village subdivision across the street watched the procession.
"Oh, dear," one woman said quietly, shaking her head.
And then, during the graveside service, five BSO helicopters approached from the east in a V formation, one peeling off to the north -- the missing man formation -- just as it reached the burial site.
A 20-year veteran of BSO's detention transport unit, Rein was the eighth South Florida officer shot in the line of duty this year and the third to die.
"Please know that Paul will forever hold an honored and hallowed place in our ranks," Broward Sheriff Al Lamberti said during the morning service. "His sacrifice will never be forgotten."
Hundreds of law enforcement officers from a variety of departments gathered at the theater, including 132 of Rein's colleagues from the Broward Detention Center. Deputies from the Palm Beach Sheriff's Office filled in for them.
Rein's widow, Teri, wore a black suit and a black ribbon was pinned to its collar. She wept and dabbed at the tears with a white tissue. She covered her face completely during the playing of Ray Charles' soulful America The Beautiful, one of her husband's favorite recordings.
Two deputies flanked the flag-draped casket while that song was played, their heads bowed. Tears welled in the eyes of many of the uniformed officers in the 2,700 seats, a sea of white shirts and blouses.
At one point, grandson Matthew Rein told the officers that they gave his "Grandpa Pucky" -- a nickname the deputy carried nearly from birth -- special meaning in life.
"I know you loved him, but he loved you too," the grandson told the police officers. "He just loved you and wanted to be part of what you do. His life was committed to serving.
"My grandfather died doing exactly what he wanted to be doing," he said. "And he did it with courage and he did it with honor."
A large photo of Rein, smiling and in uniform, served as the background. Red and white bouquets colored the stage. The service began with the hymn On Holy Ground, performed by Deputy Ernest Gonder, one of Rein's colleagues.
"We are standing in God's presence, on holy ground."
A few minutes earlier, accompanied by four motorcycle officers and led by an escort of many more, a hearse carrying Rein's body rolled slowly to the Broward Center's entrance.
There, bagpipes mournfully played Amazing Grace and officers from around the state -- black bands again encircling their badges -- stood at parade rest and then attention, an honor guard for the casket as it was carried inside.
In addition to BSO deputies, the contingent included officers from Pembroke Pines, Fort Lauderdale, Miami-Dade County, Hialeah, Hollywood, South Miami and many other places.
The coffin was led up the driveway by Capt. Max, a riderless horse from the BSO's mounted unit, boots positioned backward in the stirrups, symbolizing an officer's final look at his colleagues.
Just three months ago, BSO Sgt. Chris Reyka was killed by an assailant still at large and many of these same officers attended Reyka's funeral.
"We haven't had time to heal," said BSO Deputy Frankie Torres, who lives across the street from Reyka's family. "And it will be a long time before we have time to heal."
Mazza, a 40-year-old career criminal accused of shooting Rein with the officer's .38-caliber revolver, escaped in last Wednesday's incident but was recaptured after a four-hour manhunt.
Rein was the fourth Broward deputy shot this year and the second to die. In Miami-Dade County, one officer was shot dead and three were wounded during an incident in September.
Almost exactly a year ago, BSO Deputy Brian Tephford was shot and killed while making a traffic stop in Tamarac.
"It never gets easier," said Joseph Scimeca, a retired officer from New York City and a member of a pipe and drum corps. "It just makes you more angry. We need better protection of our police."
Said Crist: "It's important to remember that people in law enforcement are willing to sacrifice everything to protect us. To all of you in law enforcement, God bless you and thank you for what you do."
Herald staff writers Jasmine Kripalani and Ani Martinez contributed to this report.

Information From: The Miami Herald


----------

